# Stanley RB10



## Froggy (18 May 2017)

Has anyone seen one of these before?



I bought it from a friend who had a bucket full of planes and this was the only one I hadn't seen before, having just stripped it down I can't believe how small the blade is (like one from an electric hand planer). :shock:


----------



## Bod (18 May 2017)

Blades are still available!
Their replaceable, rather than sharpened.

Bod


----------



## Froggy (18 May 2017)

Bod":272o6agy said:


> Blades are still available!
> Their replaceable, rather than sharpened.
> 
> Bod


Thanks Bod. Do you know where they are available?


----------



## Froggy (18 May 2017)

Forget that last request Bod I found them. Has anyone ever used one and if so what do you think of them?


----------



## JohnFred (18 May 2017)

Hi Froggy

That looks like a Paramo #10 Planemaster. It used replaceable blades which you can find on ebay. I made one from a HSS jigsaw blade. I haven't done any work with it, I just made a few passes to see if my blade would work. It made shavings. 

I bought the plane at a flea market (boot sale in your lingo I think) for not very much. I was impressed that such a cheap plane would have a cast iron body. It's a cheap plane and I don't have any great expectations about its performance. It should work for basic shaping but I wouldn't use it for finished surfaces.

Based on appearances, I think your Stanley is comparable.

John


----------



## Froggy (18 May 2017)

Hi John, Having examined the plane I don't have high expectations it was an impulse buy that I am already regretting. C'est la vie. Thanks for your input.


----------



## ED65 (18 May 2017)

Froggy, these planes and the Paramo equivalent aren't well regarded to put it mildly, as you'll see if you do a forum search. The words _chocolate _and _teapot _might be used in the same sentence  But to be fair to them they are what they are, being made as home/DIY planes and they work well enough for that. And the replacement-blade feature is geared specifically towards that level of user.

That's not to say the blades can't be sharpened of course. They are intended by the manufacturer to be replaced once blunt for obvious reasons, but many an ingenious owner has found a way to hone theirs. A version of the traditional wooden holder used for spokeshave irons can be created for these too; it might take only a few minutes and one scrap of pine. Resharpening also opens up the possibility of creating a steeper secondary bevel to improve performance on difficult woods.

They are of course also rebate planes and as long as you don't mind that it's not a particularly efficient tool for the job that means they're not without value IMO. Assuming you don't already own a proper rebate plane of course!


----------

